# Film School Making you Crazy?



## Winterreverie (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it just me or is all the stress of applying to grad school making you a little crazy? I mean I check these message boards about 50 times a day just to see if there is anything new I'm missing. And I wonder to myself what the hell am I going to do if I don't get in? Will I apply again next year?

What about the rest of you? What are your back up plans and  how are you handling the application stress?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 20, 2007)

It was pure stress from January till the applications were all sent out in December, then it was just a waiting game.

Until this month, when my schools started asking me for interviews.

I can't believe how much it's costing me just to get to these meetings...I have to go to Manhattan on Friday, went to DC last week, but I'm glad I'm able to make time to do it.

I don't know how I'll feel after UCLA's interview, but I felt a huge sense of relief when AFI was over.

All in all, it's just a few more weeks till I can actually not feel silly checking the mail every day, and either celebrations or consolations will follow.

I'm pretty sure I'll move to LA even if I don't get in, but I haven't thought about it too hard because I'm operating on the assumption that I will be working towards an MFA this fall.

Ayiyi.  It sounds like I'm calm, but I'm really not, now that I think about it...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Mar 21, 2007)

not a little crazy, a lot for me.  I'm still applying to some schools and might apply to some more in the summer as a back up.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 21, 2007)

Where did you all apply? For me, just Chapman and UCLA...


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the worst part of all this "hurry up and wait time" of applying is that if you're on this site, film school means a lot to you. It isn't just something you do on a whim, but you do it because film is inherently a part of who you are and you are dedicated to mastering your craft. So much power lies in an admissions committee to tell you that you're not good enough to do what you love. Thats just ridiculous because how well can you know someone's potential by 5 pieces of paper and a 30 minute conversation? It breaks my heart everytime I see someone on here getting a rejection letter and I am willing with all my strength that I do not see one. (I haven't so far, so it must be working). My life is on hold while I wait for these decisions. I can't move, can't look for a new job, can't plan anything until I know the answer and that sucks.

I guess I just need to rant. Ranting seems more proactive than checking this forum another 75 times to see if anyone has heard anything new. I'm sure this is only the first of a few until those little pieces of paper holding my fate find their way to my mailbox. 

Till then, i think I'll just remind myself to continue to think good thoughts.

Much love and luck to all who are in this with me.

Kristy "Winterreverie'


----------



## MattyMac23 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kristy-

I couldn't agree with you more. In one way, it's kind of a load off your shoulders when you finally send everything in. But then, as you detailed, waiting to hear something is torture. I feel your pain about putting your life on hold. I can't even sleep at night (though that may or may not also be influenced by a little too much Mountain Dew). If anything, it's really nice to hear I'm not the only one with the same worries


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 22, 2007)

Matt,

So where did you apply?


----------



## MattyMac23 (Mar 22, 2007)

I applied to USC, UCLA and Chapman. I was already given a swift rejection letter from UCLA - delivered through e-mail, no less. So in the mean time, it's just a matter of sitting and waiting on the other two.

I know you said you didn't apply to USC, but I found this website the other day:

http://radified.com/usc_film_school/

And it's like two and a half year's worth of journal entries of one woman's experience in graduate film production at USC, as told through a boyfriend. Granted, it's like 7 years old and a lot of the info is pretty outdated, but it sure is fascinating. Perhaps it'd be an interesting read for you? 

I figure, if we can't get accepted into a grad school, I'll be damned if we can't read about someone who did


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 22, 2007)

That actually seems like a really cool site. And may make me look at USC in a different light. What program did you apply for?

I applied to directing at UCLA and Screen writing at Chapman. However the more I read on these forums, the more I think I should have applied the other way around.

Good luck with USC and Chapman. Sorry about UCLA though. As for me, I'm really hoping UCLA likes me, I loved the school. But, I have a sinking suspicion... I think I'm just nervous, because if I don't get in this year I can't imagine putting myself through this stress (let alone financial Strain) again next year. Maybe perhaps for a school I didn't try this year. But all in all I'd rather not think about it.   

Ignorance is bliss, no?


----------



## MattyMac23 (Mar 22, 2007)

What made you stay away from applying to USC, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks for the well wishes. I'll send good thoughts your way too.

What drew you to apply those specific tracks at the schools? I applied for production directing at all three schools. What's your undergrad degree in?

And you know what? Ignorance is bliss... until five minutes later when you forget that you decided to ignore everything and start checking any website you can find to see if someone, anyone has news. You sweat and shiver and begin rocking back and forth in the corner of the room, drool slowly slipping down your chin. And then you pull yourself together and decide - yet again - that ignorance is bliss and you're not going to think about it. With a renewed faith, you go and eat a taco. Somewhere between opening your third packet of hot sauce and getting a refill of Dr. Pepper, you foget again and the entire cycle repeats itself.

Or maybe that's just me?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I was accepted at Chapman. That's great! Now UCLA holds less power over me... hehe. I guess when I hear from the UCLA I will decide. But I am thrilled that I have a place to go!


BTW. There was no interview for CHapman. Hmmm...


----------



## rockstar (Mar 23, 2007)

Winterreverie,

Congrats on Chapman!


----------



## MattyMac23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats! Keep us posted about UCLA.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 23, 2007)

I definately will keep everyone on here posted about what happens with UCLA. Although I'll tell you, I no longer have that impending sense of doom in my stomach.

It just struck me that the reason to go the Grad school for film is future industry connections and it seems to me that we have a pretty strong group on here. I hope that we'll all keep eachother posted along this journey through grad school and beyond. 




BTW MattyMac,

I didn't apply to USC for two reasons: the first is I went there for theatre briefly in undergrad and while it WAS fun, I wasn't a big fan of the student body. Like I kind of mentioned in my post about my interview to UCLA, I'm not very "Hollywood" I don't name drop or flaunt my  (or my parents) money and don't care too much for people who do. (I guess thats my po' folk upbringing    )

Also, and more so, I didn't want to go to a school that was too industry. AFI and USC give you less of an opportunity to study all aspects of filmmaking. You kind of get stuck in the discipline you come in with. Which is okay if Holllywood is your goal, but not so smart if you want to head the independent route.

I sound like a jackass. Damn.


----------



## MattyMac23 (Mar 23, 2007)

Someone needs to get on the ball with writing a script about people meeting on a message board. Has that been done yet? Someone here needs to do it.

Winterreverie-
Are you still a theatre major? I can definitely see where you're coming from with the indie vs. studio mindset. I think that's what sets USC apart, that it is so industry, whereas UCLA and NYU are known as being more independent. Nothing wrong with wanting to be more on your own


----------



## Sixto (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been reading all the posts on here, lurking. Anywayz I would not stress so much, cause for every door that closes 10 more open. I applied to UCLA, and that was the only school I applied to. I felt that Grad school is expensive, and if Im not going to the place I want to go to, then I won't be happy, and it's a lot of money to spend to not be content with where you are going. I have my interview on April 7th at UCLA. I have been doing a lot of research on the interview, such as reading posts in this forum, talking to my professors at UCSB, talking to friends and family and seeking advice from them. I contacted UCLA Alumni that studied in my concentration, Cinematography, and the one thing everyone tells me, or I get from them, is to just be yourself. Anywayz, good luck, hopefully I will see you next fall! =)


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 24, 2007)

i graduated last year, so no, not still a theatre major.


----------

